# Maryland Sub Available For Work



## pnoone (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi there. If anyone needs a sub in Carroll or Baltimore Counties I'm available to help with my Ram 2500 and 8.5' Western MVP3. Got a spreader that will work for driveways or small commercial, too, and a stock of rock salt ready to roll. Just pm me or send an e-mail to [email protected]. Here's hoping we finally get some real snow here in the Baltimore area tonight!
Patrick


----------

